# 10 year Irish Government Gilts



## Daddy (25 Jan 2011)

Highly risky but yielding 8.8%.

Heard Moore McDowell calling this an extraordinary return if one had a few bob and liked a gamble.    No worse than going down to Leopardstown and trying a bet.

He was'nt recommending the purchase of these but just threw it in in a conversation on a radio show on Sunday last.

Any thoughts anyone ?


----------



## Sunny (25 Jan 2011)

There are previous threads on this if you do a search.


----------



## Rory Gillen (30 Jan 2011)

If it's of interest I have an article on the Irish 10-year bonds on my website - here is a link

http://www.investrcentre.com/featured_articles/

It's the top article - there are other free articles there - but best is kept for the members area

Rory Gillen


----------

